
Leadership from the Other Side of the Fence - ronix900
https://medium.com/@andrewbaliuk/leadership-from-the-other-side-of-the-fence-f3a1ee7f3a2d
======
ronix900
Just wrote an article about my experience working side-by-side with one of the
most outstanding entrepreneurs! Hope you can find something valuable for
yourself! Any feedback is highly appreciated!

